# Costs to Build a house??



## DED (Feb 24, 2013)

Can any local members assist me with a question...Is there any builders or DIYs out there??

If someone was going to build a small house how much would it cost approx per square metre. a. build costs and b. interior costs
The land has been purchased is there any other government costs to pay when starting to build?

All help would be appreciated and especially if you have recently built a house

I appreciate prices will vary in different regions but there should be an average price

Thank you


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DED said:


> Can any local members assist me with a question...Is there any builders or DIYs out there??
> 
> If someone was going to build a small house how much would it cost approx per square metre. a. build costs and b. interior costs
> The land has been purchased is there any other government costs to pay when starting to build?
> ...


Cost is going to depend on location. Major tourist areas and places like Makati in Manila will be high.

Home builders type stores don't exist here that I know of. Most all buildings are made of hollow blocks and cement and finished with a home made plaster then painted.

Ace/True Value Hardware stores are in the shopping malls for smaller needs when building.

Others here may have better ideas to provide for you..


Jet Lag


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

A lot will depend on how much materials and money can be syphoned off during the consruction.


----------



## DED (Feb 24, 2013)

Sadly it is not in Manila or Makati (only if I win lottery
It would be in Batangas Area I appreciate that 
'Most all buildings are made of hollow blocks and cement and finished with a home made plaster then painted' but how do you cost that and of course drainage connection.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

You're question is too broad to expect meaningly replies.
Not only the location to consider but the type & quality of construction you are looking for. There are plenty of "average" prices available by simple internet search, but again you must be prepared to expect quite a variation based on your own criteria.
As for fees, there are Architect fees including blue prints for building permits. The building permits themselves aren't too much but again will vary with location.
There are also fees once the house is built, for electric/water connections etc.
If it helps I can tell you the house that I am building is 155 sq.m and the total build costs are PHP5m. A lot of people will tell you that is crazy price, but this will be my last home to build for my wife and I and I want European (or as close as I can get) build quality, with safe, reliable electrics and plumbing.
I have read on here of people building their house for less than 1m, so you pays your money and takes your choice.
Not sure that helped, but hope it did.
Cheers


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

hogrider said:


> You're question is too broad to expect meaningly replies.
> Not only the location to consider but the type & quality of construction you are looking for. There are plenty of "average" prices available by simple internet search, but again you must be prepared to expect quite a variation based on your own criteria.
> As for fees, there are Architect fees including blue prints for building permits. The building permits themselves aren't too much but again will vary with location.
> There are also fees once the house is built, for electric/water connections etc.
> ...


Forgot to mention, location of our house build is Davao, on gated community. Not sure Im allowed to mention the name but its on a golf course.


----------



## DED (Feb 24, 2013)

I appreciate all comments and look forward to more
In reply to some of your very good comments (which are appreciated)

How long would architects plans take to process? and cost?
I am looking for basic build but done right, as only using it 4mths of the year for now.
not too worried about inside just good shower and basic kitchen.... hoping to add each time I visit but building must be secure and watertight.
The plot I have is about 250sqm with front and back exit


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

THe most important part of the process is that you need to be there overlooking the project. Turn your back for a moment and it'll all go south. If you are talking good shower and basic kitchen to UK standards you are talking very high end Philippine style.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Here are the costs associated with my house build: -

Additional Building Fees PHP
Design & Blueprint 50,000
Construction Bond - refundable 45,000
Water Connection & Consumption 25,000
Building Permit Fees 35,000
Building Completion & Occupancy Fees	35,000
Total 190,000

The design phase will depend on your architect and size/style of house. It took more than 6 months to finalise my design, but there were many changes along the road.
The building permit took approx 1 month after submission of all designs and drawings.
There were additional delays having Special Power of Attorneys drawn up and consularised as I was not going to be in country during much of the house build. For your info I also had a document drafted by a lawyer in Davao stating that the house was 100% financed by me and would be registered in my name on a lot that would be owned by my Philippine wife.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

hogrider said:


> For your info I also had a document drafted by a lawyer in Davao stating that the house was 100% financed by me and would be registered in my name on a lot that would be owned by my Philippine wife.


So you will be taking it with you should you be unfortunate to split from your wife.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Gary D said:


> So you will be taking it with you should you be unfortunate to split from your wife.


No I will sell it and take the proceeds with me should that happen. Not the land of course, as we all know that a foreigner cannot own land.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

hogrider said:


> Here are the costs associated with my house build: -
> 
> Additional Building Fees PHP
> Design & Blueprint 50,000
> ...


Minus the land (Free), 2 bedroom, 1 western toiler with shower, kitchen, dining room and living room, with the walls exterior wooden, with metal cladding, and half the flooring concrete (toilet and kitchen area), 2 floors, with ground floor left as storage for now:

All included, including the main door and 4 room doors and 1 plastic toilet door : 320,000 

This is in the mountains.

Depending upon the area, price can go down a lot or up a bit.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

hogrider said:


> No I will sell it and take the proceeds with me should that happen. Not the land of course, as we all know that a foreigner cannot own land.


But who will buy the house and not own the land under it. You wouldn't be able to force your wife to sell as that would imply control over that land which a foreinger is not allowed.


----------



## DED (Feb 24, 2013)

most useful information - thank you
Did you also have fees for Architect?


----------



## DED (Feb 24, 2013)

Minus the land (Free), 2 bedroom, 1 western toiler with shower, kitchen, dining room and living room, with the walls exterior wooden, with metal cladding, and half the flooring concrete (toilet and kitchen area), 2 floors, with ground floor left as storage for now:
All included, including the main door and 4 room doors and 1 plastic toilet door : 320,000 
This is in the mountains.


thank you for your figures (most helpful)....
what size is plot - approx?
So you built house with all outer walls being timber rather than brick?
and other half of flooring is timber? a metal roof?
did you pay for architect ?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Gary D said:


> But who will buy the house and not own the land under it. You wouldn't be able to force your wife to sell as that would imply control over that land which a foreinger is not allowed.


Uh ho, here we go again   

Yes, Gary D, you are right though .. minus a land, the house is WORTHLESS.

Unless you locked the land with a 99 year, unbreakable lease.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

DED said:


> Minus the land (Free), 2 bedroom, 1 western toiler with shower, kitchen, dining room and living room, with the walls exterior wooden, with metal cladding, and half the flooring concrete (toilet and kitchen area), 2 floors, with ground floor left as storage for now:
> All included, including the main door and 4 room doors and 1 plastic toilet door : 320,000
> This is in the mountains.
> 
> ...


The plot? No idea, as belongs to the partner's side  Family land.

Hosue is about 1,000 square feet, though it is not exactly rectangle shaped.

In the mountain area, timber is preferred for the walls of Bedrooms and living room, and only the kitchen and toilets get Hollow blocks. And the metal cladding is to protect the walls.

The whole flooring, again, minus the kitchen and toilet, is timber. 

Roof is metal.

Architect ? Que ??

Nope, a relative is teaching construction stuff, so he did the load, metal and such calculations and supervision for the concreting. 

Rest, the workers did it, including the wiring and all.

We only got a certified electrician to do the CB and in line water heater, though the concept of ELCB seems pretty outlandish in that part of the world.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

DED said:


> Can any local members assist me with a question...Is there any builders or DIYs out there??
> 
> If someone was going to build a small house how much would it cost approx per square metre. a. build costs and b. interior costs
> The land has been purchased is there any other government costs to pay when starting to build?
> ...


Everyone's build is going to be different depending on location and how they went about the build. We built are two story two bath house in sorsogon for around 1.5M we owned the land hired a building contractor for 250 peso's a day 4 workers for 150 peso's a day designed the house and purchased all the material ourself. There weren't any other fees involved. 
Had eyes on sight for the intire build to make sure everything was the way we wanted it. And that they were working. If your not supervising and watching them your probably going to get screwed...


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Rogdas said:


> Everyone's build is going to be different depending on location and how they went about the build. We built are two story two bath house in sorsogon for around 1.5M we owned the land hired a building contractor for 250 peso's a day 4 workers for 150 peso's a day designed the house and purchased all the material ourself. There weren't any other fees involved.
> Had eyes on sight for the intire build to make sure everything was the way we wanted it. And that they were working. If your not supervising and watching them your probably going to get screwed...


In our case, it wasn't pilferage. 

It was the poor planning of the supervisor. 

Examples : 

You can always expect the unexpected. And there's a cement shortage in Philippines, and workers forget to plan. When I got 10 bags, next day they remember two more bags are needed. And again, they weren't pilfering, it was pretty poor planning, filipino style. It's like, build a house and keep buying as you go.

I am convinced even high rises are built like that, material bought as the project goes along, and work idles when material is in shortage or delays in delivery happens, instead of planing the total material and buying all in one go  

And when I decided to get some paint for the rear walls, the supervisor estimated 5 gallons. I go an get 6 gallons and next day the guy sheepishly say he needs another 4.

The laminate flooring boards we bought (about 30k) became useless since the flooring wasn't levelled and the workers didn't know how to level the floor. We decided to put it aside and use it for the ground floor, when we do the ground floor. We built the second floor first.

All of the above would have been eliminated if we had an architect, and paid him the same price as the house, instead of engaging local talents. And maybe we would have got it done in 1 month instead of the 2 months plus plus.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

When we built our place some years ago now I draw up what we wanted and it was built by friends of the family. Everyone in the Philippines can build a house. I insisted on 5" hollow blocks rather than the normal 3". They still managed to get a beam in the middle of above a window. If you are looking for any inovative building techniques you are in the wrong country, mind you they are pretty handy with a bit of concrete.


----------



## DED (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> When we built our place some years ago now I draw up what we wanted and it was built by friends of the family. Everyone in the Philippines can build a house. I insisted on 5" hollow blocks rather than the normal 3". They still managed to get a beam in the middle of above a window. If you are looking for any inovative building techniques you are in the wrong country, mind you they are pretty handy with a bit of concrete.


Thanks Guys for the comments / Notes...Please keep them coming

I dont want any fancy project just straight forward.....good foundation, good roof, good electrics and good shower is our main priority to start with.
without architect who will calculate the foundations / beams etc? or can you buy standard 'off the shelf' plans?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Gary D said:


> When we built our place some years ago now I draw up what we wanted and it was built by friends of the family. Everyone in the Philippines can build a house. I insisted on 5" hollow blocks rather than the normal 3". They still managed to get a beam in the middle of above a window. If you are looking for any inovative building techniques you are in the wrong country, mind you they are pretty handy with a bit of concrete.


I can see how that went, having seen with our house  But true about the concrete thing: When we decided to do up the second floor, the builders had a sand mound acting as stair / slope to take stuff up. So I was wondering what kind of stairs will come. I went away for a week and the supervisor had gotten proper stairs, all out of hollow block. Seems they can do a great job, and, after all they been building houses for 100s of year before the foreigners came in  

And if you head to places in Sagada, you can see stone structures older than 100 years standing strong. Likewise the Ivatan houses-pretty much have withstood enough typhoons and earthquakes.



DED said:


> Thanks Guys for the comments / Notes...Please keep them coming
> 
> I dont want any fancy project just straight forward.....good foundation, good roof, good electrics and good shower is our main priority to start with.
> without architect who will calculate the foundations / beams etc? or can you buy standard 'off the shelf' plans?


Well, as experienced, if you don't plan a 2 or 3 storey house, I don't know much about the need for architect and all. Ask your wife's family, I am sure one of the relatives would be a builder or has enough experience. That's provided your wife's side is all working, and not skiving off somebody-if it was the case of latter - forget it. Pay twice and engage an architect ! BTW, where approximately is this land ? I know some Architects doing professional jobs in PH, That is if you are planning on a 2 or 3 storey structure.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The trouble with an architect is that they'll want a good 10% of the total cost of the house and anything more that can be slimmed from the materials. They will put a forman in charge and you will rarely see him.


----------



## DED (Feb 24, 2013)

Has anyone come across or have comments on waffle box housing?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Gary D said:


> The trouble with an architect is that they'll want a good 10% of the total cost of the house and anything more that can be slimmed from the materials. They will put a forman in charge and you will rarely see him.


An architect after money looking for 10% ? I doubt it. Make it more like 30% or more.

Of course, they will also get a commission from the suppliers and in turn the suppliers will either deliver material short of lower quality - this is PH, nobody want to offend anybody, so a bit of short changing by suppliers is sort of acceptable in such situations, and that's better than telling you the truth that the costs can't be matched anymore with commissions.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Another problem is getting the builders to do what you want. In general they will ignore you and carry on as they have always. We sent all the wire and sockets etc from the UK, don't expect them to install or connect up they won't have a clue. The brother in law wanted in his house a fuse box like ours so I sent him a small fuse box with a mains disconnect and two circuit breaker. He did not know how to connect it. A local electrician didn't know how to connect it. The guy from penelco, the local electricity company had no idea. It will sit in its box until I visit next. It was a fight to get them to put in a membrane before they layed the floor. And they thought we were mad using the heavy gauge tin on the roof.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

DED said:


> Has anyone come across or have comments on waffle box housing?


I just looked it up.

Are you serious ?

Ah come on .. where do you live again ? 

And going by PH standards, I am sure if you get it, it will cost more, and I am not convinced if the place is not gonna leak .. 
_
For only PHP 200,000 you can buy a one-room unfurnished waffle box house with a kitchen and bathroom. The houses can be assembled like Legos, depending on the budget and desired design of the buyer. - See more at: ‘Waffle box’ houses can withstand both typhoons and earthquakes – designers | SciTech | GMA News Online_


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Gary D said:


> Another problem is getting the builders to do what you want. In general they will ignore you and carry on as they have always. We sent all the wire and sockets etc from the UK, don't expect them to install or connect up they won't have a clue. The brother in law wanted in his house a fuse box like ours so I sent him a small fuse box with a mains disconnect and two circuit braker. He did know how to connect it. A local electrician didn't know how to connect it. The guy from penelco, the local electricity company had no idea. It will sit in its box until I visit next. It was a fight to get them to put in a membrane before they layed the floor. And they thought we were mad using the heavy gauge tin on the roof.


I had a little show of force before the site supervising fellow agreed a Circuit breaker is better than the "old school Trips" (essentially the old type bar switches which had NO trip function per se .. ).

My attempts to get a ELCB Failed as all around Baguio, ELCBs are rare as hen's teeth. And the electrician we got to wire the CB insisted ELCBs dont' do anything good.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

simonsays said:


> I had a little show of force before the site supervising fellow agreed a Circuit breaker is better than the "old school Trips" (essentially the old type bar switches which had NO trip function per se .. ).
> 
> My attempts to get a ELCB Failed as all around Baguio, ELCBs are rare as hen's teeth. And the electrician we got to wire the CB insisted ELCBs dont' do anything good.


Your electrician was probably more correct than you give him credit for, albeit for the wrong reasons. ELCB's do not give adequate protection and have not been used on new installs in UK since 17th edition of electrical code was published many years ago. You should be installing RCD's. That is why I will be supplying all the electrical fittings myself.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

DED you will see from the costs that I shared with you, my design and blueprint costs were 50,000. Not sure where others got the figures of 10% or 30%. I must have been lucky I guess.
As I said in my original posts, I was expecting many replies mostly to the effect that you can build much cheaper than I have chosen to do. I am sure that is the case. As I also said, you pays your money and you make your choice.


----------



## DED (Feb 24, 2013)

hogrider said:


> DED you will see from the costs that I shared with you, my design and blueprint costs were 50,000. Not sure where others got the figures of 10% or 30%. I must have been lucky I guess.
> As I said in my original posts, I was expecting many replies mostly to the effect that you can build much cheaper than I have chosen to do. I am sure that is the case. As I also said, you pays your money and you make your choice.


Who were involved in design & blueprints ( ie. Companies or friends?)
& thanks for comments


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

We just had a small house built. No blueprints, no plans. I sketched it out on apiece of paper - and they went with it. The main room is hollow brick/cement/tin roof and is about 30 sqm. The sala is 15 sqm bamboo/nipa. We built it small because there are only 2 of us, the land was free, and I don't want it big enough for family to move in ha ha.

The house itself was about p150,000, built to what they call complete. I spent about another p150,000 for the ceiling/windows/floor tile/Western plumbing fixtures etc...  What they call finished is functional but about 90% complete.

We used the same contractor as the big new hospital here in the city. I did not know that until we were almost finished. My only real complaint is the shoddy electrical...but we built on Uncle's land... and Uncle is a professional electrician... so such is life. 

I am in Western Visayas. Material cost can vary a lot by region. These guys came in exactly on budget, and only about a month behind schedule (I did not believe their 'schedule' to begin with, so no surprise). They had one big delivery (about a week long, from different vendors). They got all the cement, hollow blocks, sand, gravel, and lumber before starting. The tin for the roof came later. Towards the end they had to buy a few more bags of cement, and a little lumber - but we had almost nothing left over. Overall - not bad.

I pretty much left them alone and let them work. I showed up once a week to take pictures & video. They don't build houses like we are used to (I used to work construction) but their houses stay up in typhoons pretty well. So I just let them build. The more involved you get the more headaches you will have, and I am not convinced you will ever get them to build it 'our way'. 

Why aren't Quonset huts popular here? Cheap, easy to assemble, and pretty much typhoon proof....


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

hogrider said:


> Your electrician was probably more correct than you give him credit for, albeit for the wrong reasons. ELCB's do not give adequate protection and have not been used on new installs in UK since 17th edition of electrical code was published many years ago. You should be installing RCD's. That is why I will be supplying all the electrical fittings myself.


For anybody interested

Excerpt from 17th Edition.......


_*What Is Required by the 17th Edition

RCD protection is now required for

All sockets up to 20A for general use by ordinary persons (reg 411.3.3) eg general house sockets, garage sockets and cookers with a socket outlet
All circuits in a bathroom (reg 701.411.3.3) eg lights, shaverpoint, electric showers
All circuits buried in a wall at less than 50mm and without mechanical protection.(reg 522.6.6) eg most cables in a normal home
It is not permitted to have a single 30mA RCD protecting all the circuits and so usually the use of two or more RCDs are required.

Earth leakage circuit breaker (ELCB)
An obsolete circuit breaker type triggered by electrical power in a fault wire connected only to specifically protected parts in the circuit and appliances (i.e., other paths to earth exist).*_


----------



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

hogrider said:


> No I will sell it and take the proceeds with me should that happen. Not the land of course, as we all know that a foreigner cannot own land.


 I know its not easy to sell a house you may own on land you do not own, a friend of mine from Australia built a 7M house here in the Philippines, his wife was an Australian citizen as well, but she left him and no one would buy the house because his wife owned the land so he had no choice but to leave it just sit there and go back to Australia. I have had experience in this matter as well and I know no one will help you including Barangay Officials because you are a foreigner. Anyway I hope you have a happy marriage so you have nothing to worry about....


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

DED said:


> Who were involved in design & blueprints ( ie. Companies or friends?)
> & thanks for comments


Everybody involved in the construction of my house are professionals in their field, including architect, contractor and lawyer.
I do not have friends in the business there and I wouldn't use them if I did.
If there are any screw ups I want to be able to come down hard on those responsible, not always easy with "friends" especially if family or friends of the wife.

At the end of the day, only you can decide on how you want to build your house and what your requirements are.
I will just add that I looked at many many houses there, including all the dodgy electrics, plumbing and substandard construction, before making the decision to build my own. Having made that decision, it was just a matter of having it built in the style and to the standards that I want for myself and family.

Good luck with your house build.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Danman said:


> I know its not easy to sell a house you may own on land you do not own, a friend of mine from Australia built a 7M house here in the Philippines, his wife was an Australian citizen as well, but she left him and no one would buy the house because his wife owned the land so he had no choice but to leave it just sit there and go back to Australia. I have had experience in this matter as well and I know no one will help you including Barangay Officials because you are a foreigner. Anyway I hope you have a happy marriage so you have nothing to worry about....


Why did he have to leave?
Why couldn't he live in the house that he owned?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

hogrider said:


> Why did he have to leave?
> Why couldn't he live in the house that he owned?


He would have eventually been driven out. He could have probably taken the wife to court to recover the cost of the house, he may even have won. The wife then pleeds poverty and he gets nothing. It was suggested in an earlier post to have a 99 year copper bottomed lease. I afraid that would require you to lease it from yourself so that's not going to work either. As is often said, never spend more than you are willing to walk away from.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

One thing to consider - a husband and wife are legally one entity. So she owns it just as much as you do. Also with the 'anti-dummy' laws the court will always favor the local.

At the end of the day... if you do not trust her enough to build a house together... do you trust her enough to marry her? 

Ownership was simply not a concern to me when we built. We do not even own the land, it is on her Uncle's property. I also only have about p300,000 tied up in it ($6,600 USD). If I have to walk away from it, who cares.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Tukaram said:


> One thing to consider - a husband and wife are legally one entity. So she owns it just as much as you do. Also with the 'anti-dummy' laws the court will always favor the local.


Exactly.



Tukaram said:


> At the end of the day... if you do not trust her enough to build a house together... do you trust her enough to marry her?


 Well, I know guys who had 4 weddings and 4 divorces .. maybe their trust level with whom they sleep with daily is different ?


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

simonsays said:


> Well, I know guys who had 4 weddings and 4 divorces .. maybe their trust level with whom they sleep with daily is different ?


My ex, in the US, is on husband #4


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Tukaram said:


> My ex, in the US, is on husband #4


Oops, hope she doesn't try to match Elizabeth Taylor !!! Or maybe each separation increases her Nett worth


----------



## DED (Feb 24, 2013)

Guys.....we have drifted off housing to marriage & divorce.....please stop going down that road
Can we get back onto the comments & advise on housing as I am enjoying
The information & different strategies undertaken


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

DED said:


> Guys.....we have drifted off housing to marriage & divorce.....please stop going down that road
> Can we get back onto the comments & advise on housing as I am enjoying
> The information & different strategies undertaken


I guess you have more than enough info by now, unless .. you want to get the forum members to go into minute details 

No offense.

So what's you feel so far ?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I hope you realise by now that house building in the Philippine is not quantifiable like back in the UK, it's more like a random event.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

DED said:


> Guys.....we have drifted off housing to marriage & divorce.....please stop going down that road
> Can we get back onto the comments & advise on housing as I am enjoying
> The information & different strategies undertaken


I don't have too much more to add, pm me if there is anything specific that you would like to discuss.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Gary D said:


> I hope you realise by now that house building in the Philippine is not quantifiable like back in the UK, it's more like a random event.


And houses come up pretty fast, like in a month or less 

You don't see it, and then suddenly you see it


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

simonsays said:


> And houses come up pretty fast, like in a month or less
> 
> You don't see it, and then suddenly you see it


Scheduled build for my house is 8 months.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

hogrider said:


> Scheduled build for my house is 8 months.


8 months you paying day rate.

That reminds me of another pearl of wisdom, get a price for the job, which will be hard enough to stick to. Don't offer day rate on any work otherwise it will never get finished.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Gary D said:


> 8 months you paying day rate.
> 
> That reminds me of another pearl of wisdom, get a price for the job, which will be hard enough to stick to. Don't offer day rate on any work otherwise it will never get finished.


If it's 8 months, then a fixed rate would be good.

But knowing filipinos, if you have a fixed rate, then you will have to juggle advances, loans and all .. 

For us, it was easy - daily rate - and non stop, well, almost, except when there was some festival in between Holy week or All Saints day ..


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Gary D said:


> 8 months you paying day rate.
> 
> That reminds me of another pearl of wisdom, get a price for the job, which will be hard enough to stick to. Don't offer day rate on any work otherwise it will never get finished.


Absolutely not. Fixed price with set milestones for stage payments as per contract made by lawyer.
Daily photos of progress and an agent following up regularly.
Actually I'm flying there tomorrow to check on everything and to give them the Consumer Unit with all RCD's (4 sections) and MCB's fitted and pre-wired.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

hogrider said:


> Absolutely not. Fixed price with set milestones for stage payments as per contract made by lawyer.
> Daily photos of progress and an agent following up regularly.
> Actually I'm flying there tomorrow to check on everything and to give them the Consumer Unit with all RCD's (4 sections) and MCB's fitted and pre-wired.


Fixed price - so when they run out of money and it's not finished there done?

Contract by lawyer - builders won't care about this 

Agent- paying him & trusting him do you personally know this agent?

This is the Philippines all these people will work together to suck as much out of you as possible. There is no way I would build without being on sight. Or a very trusting family member to oversee the work that you can keep in touch with on Skype daily and control the build. 
Good luck...... With your build


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Rogdas said:


> Fixed price - so when they run out of money and it's not finished there done?
> 
> 
> Contract by lawyer - builders won't care about this
> ...


They get paid for what they have completed

Professional contractor with a good reputation to uphold will care. I have personally seen several houses he has built

I do know him personally and I am not paying him. From the many comments thatI have read on here about being ripped off and taken advantage of my family in law, I would not choose that option.

You must have had many bad experiences here to have such a negative attitude, sorry to hear that.

Thank you for your good luck. I will post pics when house is completed.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Rogdas said:


> This is the Philippines all these people will work together to suck as much out of you as possible. There is no way I would build without being on sight. Or a very trusting family member to oversee the work that you can keep in touch with on Skype daily and control the build.
> Good luck...... With your build


Mmm, well, my did come up below budget and done my in laws and relatives. It's pretty liveable ... I wasn't there every step of the construction.  

Is it too late to change your in laws ?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

hogrider said:


> They get paid for what they have completed
> 
> Professional contractor with a good reputation to uphold will care. I have personally seen several houses he has built
> 
> ...


You're obviously still going through the trusting stage, never mind you'll get over it.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I had no problems with my house. Like I said I pretty much left them to build it their way - fighting to teach them the "right" way will just give you an ulcer. I paid as the work progressed. We had an agreed upon price for labor (I paid for all supplies). I gave the contractor cash each week for their pay. I do not know how much each worker got per day... not my concern. I showed up like once a week to take some video for YouTube. They came in exactly on budget and just a little over estimated time. 

I expected many of the problems i hear about... but did not run into any. They worked whether I was there or not. They seemed to appreciate that I did not breathe down their necks while they worked. 

So, like everything here - your mileage may vary


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

hogrider said:


> They get paid for what they have completed
> 
> Professional contractor with a good reputation to uphold will care. I have personally seen several houses he has built
> 
> ...


I have not had bad experiences there or I would not be moving there. But I do know Philippines and trust don't go together.
No negative attitude with me. Been married over 30 years been in and out of the Philippines a million times and defentily know how far to trust a Filipino family or not.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Gary D said:


> You're obviously still going through the trusting stage, never mind you'll get over it.


I hope not.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Well from my experience in the Philippines why did you even build your own house? You know you can never own the land. I seriously doubt any filipino president will ever allow that. If you are with your soulmate and I know she is the one then I might be open to that idea, but then again why not just buy a house for sale. Rent to Own and go about your business that way. Lot of filipinos do it that way. Building own house sounds great but I am not really choosy on a home long as it is 2 stories, has a office, couple bedrooms, and nice living room, and kitchen


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

jdavis10 said:


> Well from my experience in the Philippines why did you even build your own house? You know you can never own the land.


The land ownership used to bother me, but I realized it is not a big issue. The husband and wife are one legal entity - so y'all own the land jointly, even if her name is on the paperwork. There is no divorce. so if you plan on staying together... who cares what name is on the paperwork? Most expats I know are retired, and their wives do not work. So... we pay all the bills. it is her best interest to keep us around anyway ha ha

Everyone's needs and desires are different. I did not make an actual pro/con list before building, but I thought about it before building.

Pro: 
1 Free land, it is on Uncle's property.
2 She is close to family.
3 After a couple years of no rent the house is paid for. Anything after that is free money. (total cost was p300,000)
4 After I die she has a free house to live in, near family.



Con: 
1 Family is close to us ha ha (good family though)
2 If the neighbors buy a 'mini sound' system, (and they did) I am stuck, but any home ownership here has that risk. Rent is the only way to have the freedom to bail on a neighborhood.
3 I would be happier on a more touristy island - but again we can move in a few years and no real loss.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

jdavis10 said:


> Well from my experience in the Philippines why did you even build your own house? You know you can never own the land. I seriously doubt any filipino president will ever allow that. If you are with your soulmate and I know she is the one then I might be open to that idea, but then again why not just buy a house for sale. Rent to Own and go about your business that way. Lot of filipinos do it that way. Building own house sounds great but I am not really choosy on a home long as it is 2 stories, has a office, couple bedrooms, and nice living room, and kitchen


As I understand the law, at least how it has been explained to me, there is a difference between buying a house and building one. Buying a house that is ready built you cannot own. Building a house that you can prove you have financially paid for every single thing in the construction, you can.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Tukaram said:


> The land ownership used to bother me, but I realized it is not a big issue. The husband and wife are one legal entity - so y'all own the land jointly, even if her name is on the paperwork. There is no divorce. so if you plan on staying together... who cares what name is on the paperwork? Most expats I know are retired, and their wives do not work. So... we pay all the bills. it is her best interest to keep us around anyway ha ha
> 
> Everyone's needs and desires are different. I did not make an actual pro/con list before building, but I thought about it before building.
> 
> ...


Agree 100% although we are not building close to the family. Only neighbours we have close at present is a Scotsman with Philippine wife. Hope he doesn't play the bagpipes........???!!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

hogrider said:


> As I understand the law, at least how it has been explained to me, there is a difference between buying a house and building one. Buying a house that is ready built you cannot own. Building a house that you can prove you have financially paid for every single thing in the construction, you can.


In the eyes of the law yes you are correct but unless it's on wheels all you have really done is bought the land owner a house.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

hogrider said:


> Agree 100% although we are not building close to the family. Only neighbours we have close at present is a Scotsman with Philippine wife. Hope he doesn't play the bagpipes........???!!!:fingerscrossed:


I would rather hear bagpipes than the thump thump crap they are playing here tonight ha ha... Matter of fact I will crank up my North Texas Caledonian Pipes & Drum corps MP3s


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Gary D said:


> In the eyes of the law yes you are correct but unless it's on wheels all you have really done is bought the land owner a house.


As far as I see it, its quids pro quo. She may own the land and the value of the house is devalued by that fact but conversely, we are married, there is no divorce, she owns land that is devalued by the presence of my house which I have legal rights to own and live in.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

hogrider said:


> As far as I see it, its quids pro quo. She may own the land and the value of the house is devalued by that fact but conversely, we are married, there is no divorce, she owns land that is devalued by the presence of my house which I have legal rights to own and live in.


I would argue that you have a legal right to live in it.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Gary D said:


> I would argue that you have a legal right to live in it.


Why not Gary? We are still married, and as has been stated on here several times before when the idea of leasing land from the wife has been mooted, the married couple are considered as one unit. On what grounds could I be forced out?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

hogrider said:


> Why not Gary? We are still married, and as has been stated on here several times before when the idea of leasing land from the wife has been mooted, the married couple are considered as one unit. On what grounds could I be forced out?


As a happily married couple no problem but as an estranged couple I think I'd value my life too much to hang around for any longer than necessary.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

hogrider said:


> Why not Gary? We are still married, and as has been stated on here several times before when the idea of leasing land from the wife has been mooted, the married couple are considered as one unit. On what grounds could I be forced out?


Unless you have known and been married to your wife very well (two or three years) that puts you in still another catch 22 situation. It makes you worth more dead than alive.
Remember where we are ~ and remember that the Philippines is and can be a very dangerous place. It happens!


----------

